# T5i, 100D and Maybe 70D coming.



## enzodm (Mar 21, 2013)

Canon Announces the EOS T5i « Canon Rumors

100D: small! Canon U.S.A. Announces World?s Smallest And Lightest DSLR Camera the EOS SL1 « Canon Rumors

I hope behind there is a dramatically new sensor.


----------



## Overread (Mar 21, 2013)

A smaller Rebel - looks like Canon is keen not to lose the DSLR market to the Mirrorless market


----------



## Rafterman (Mar 21, 2013)

I am REALLY interested in the new 70D. I'm chomping at the bit to see a list of specs.


----------



## Overread (Mar 21, 2013)

I'll be interested to see if they keep the 70D separate from the 7D line. My gut feeling is that they will, but they could easily drop the 7D line and push people toward the 5DMIII and fullframe for higher spec cameras (they've already dropped their 1.3 fullframe crop from the 1D).


----------



## Rafterman (Mar 21, 2013)

It'd be nice to see the 70D return to the quality of the 40D and 50D. Not that the 60D is a poor camera by any stretch, but I wish they would have made it a strong follower to the 50D. Instead, they made a camera that should have been called the 55D or the 50D Mk II.


----------



## goodguy (Mar 22, 2013)

I personally am a bit disapointed Canon is not investing in a new sensor.
This 18MP is a good workhorse but its an old horse that needs replacing.


----------



## TommyB (Mar 25, 2013)

Theres a preview for the canon eos 100d it looks pretty good, the fact that its small and light is really cool, especially for a dslr 

Canon EOS 100D Camera Preview / Rebel SL1 Preview First Look Demo - YouTube


----------



## TommyB (Mar 25, 2013)

Also just came across this - Not even been 12 months and they are releasing it 

Canon EOS 700D Camera Preview / Rebel T5i Camera Preview & First Look - YouTube


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 25, 2013)

> It'd be nice to see the 70D return to the quality of the 40D and 50D. Not that the 60D is a poor camera by any stretch, but I wish they would have made it a strong follower to the 50D. Instead, they made a camera that should have been called the 55D or the 50D Mk II.


If they made a 70D that was closer in size/spec. to the 50D....it would pretty much be a 7D, or very close to it.  And what's the point of having two cameras in the line up, that are very similar to one another?

I, too, was somewhat disappointed when the X0D lineup took a nosedive between the 50D and 60D...but looking at the lineup as a whole, the 60D does seem to make more sense.  

I can't remember the last time that new DSLR models actually pleased a majority of us 'internet camera nerds'.  We always expect way more features/spec. and a much lower price point.


----------

